# ADGA Tattoo question



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

When filling out paperwork today i noticed that I have three does all born on 2/23/18 two of the does are sisters but the third is unrelated to either but on the sisters their left ear tattoo letter is a C and the other doe is a K. I looked it up on the ADGA website and K is the letter for 2018. Will the two sisters registration be wrong? Can it be changed to a K on the registration papers?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I mis-tattooed a doe last year after I had already filed her paperwork. You'll need to call ADGA and they will tell you how to fix their registrations. It's not expensive, but you will have to wait a while for the corrected paperwork to get back to you. You can't leave them the way they are because any kid born in 2018 needs to be a "K". 

Wait. Did you already tattoo them with a "C"???? That indicates 2008 as the birth year. Hmmm. You don't want to change the reg papers if she's already tattooed. I'd just call them. They'll tell you what to do!!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I’m confused as well-where is the K and C? Did you already tattoo the goats?

recently learned that the required tattoo is the herd tattoo in the right ear, but the left one is only a recommendation. You do still have to tattoo the left ear, but it doesn’t have to be the year letter and then number thing-it can be anything you want, so long as it’s different from all other goats under your herd name.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ranger1 said:


> I'm confused as well-where is the K and C? Did you already tattoo the goats?
> 
> recently learned that the required tattoo is the herd tattoo in the right ear, but the left one is only a recommendation. You do still have to tattoo the left ear, but it doesn't have to be the year letter and then number thing-it can be anything you want, so long as it's different from all other goats under your herd name.


Whaaaaaa? That is SO groovy to know!!!!!


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> I'm confused as well-where is the K and C? Did you already tattoo the goats?
> 
> recently learned that the required tattoo is the herd tattoo in the right ear, but the left one is only a recommendation. You do still have to tattoo the left ear, but it doesn't have to be the year letter and then number thing-it can be anything you want, so long as it's different from all other goats under your herd name.


The K is the correct letter for 2018 in the left ear but two doelings have c for the left ear letter


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> I mis-tattooed a doe last year after I had already filed her paperwork. You'll need to call ADGA and they will tell you how to fix their registrations. It's not expensive, but you will have to wait a while for the corrected paperwork to get back to you. You can't leave them the way they are because any kid born in 2018 needs to be a "K".
> 
> Wait. Did you already tattoo them with a "C"???? That indicates 2008 as the birth year. Hmmm. You don't want to change the reg papers if she's already tattooed. I'd just call them. They'll tell you what to do!!


I haven't tattoo them yet the seller asked if I wanted them tattooed when I put a deposit on them as I said yes but when I went to pick them up, which was 4 hours away, she didn't have them tattooed and I Haven't bought one yet


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

So are these does registered, or is the registration application just filled out? If already registered, then just tattoo them according to what is on the papers.


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> So are these does registered, or is the registration application just filled out? If already registered, then just tattoo them according to what is on the papers.


They are registered


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Okay, then it is fine with the ADGA if they approved the application and registered the goats. Just tattoo them whatever is on the papers.


----------



## MtnRidgeFarm (Dec 6, 2017)

I thought that I read once that the letter indicating the year was recommended but not required. So if you have a different letter, I don't think it will make that much of a difference?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Honestly you are better off just to use the suggested letter.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I would call. Tattoos being incorrect can cause huge issues.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I would call. Tattoos being incorrect can cause huge issues.


If I'm understanding correctly, these does are registered already, and the tattoos that are on the papers are in their ears. That being the case, there is no issue with it-it has already gone through the ADGA and they approved it.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

MtnRidgeFarm said:


> I thought that I read once that the letter indicating the year was recommended but not required. So if you have a different letter, I don't think it will make that much of a difference?


That is true, you don't have to use the recommended year letter. However, it is just easier and less confusing for all involved with the goat to use it.


----------

